# Interior Smell 2005 VW Jetta



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the new model 2005 VW Jetta- when it first came out. I have been driving the car with my lease for 2 1/2 years now, with problems here and there- all having been resolved for the most part. In July, my car started to have a very strong fume inside- which I first recognized as fuel. Everything was pressure tested- the dealership recognized the smell, however they cannot find a problem. They have said it is not a manufacturer's defect, and it is "leather conditioner smelling from the leather". Nothing has ever been used on the leather, nor has anything ever been spilled in the car- it is immaculate! We are at a loss, especially since the smell is so strong it gives you a headache, and your clothes stench like the smell. VW will have nothing more to do with the car "issue", and we are not even driving the car, it smells so bad. The dealership will not even recognize that the odor is a very strong chemical/exhaust fume- they want us to "GO AWAY". 
One thing- the air filter was changed as a possible resolution on the 2nd visit with this problem- that made the smell go away for less than a month. I have a year and a half left on my lease, with a car that can barely even be driven! Any advice? Any problems similar out there? HELP!!! I think they know it is a major problem and they do not want to go through the cost of repair or replacement on a true lemon! 
Also, if anyone has advice on how to get the "air quality" tested to help determine the problem... it is a very serious issue!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning jennyt, that is one terrible problem and I do feel should be treated as a safety issue.

VW used to run their fuel lines along the interior cabin floor and I had seen a similar problem in their beetles but I am not sure how they rout these days.

I am not familiar with that particular machine, but do feel that repeated exposure to fuel or any chemical odour can easily cause health problems for the person exposed, especially in the area of manifested allergic responses and lethargic effect, as apart from possibility of fire etc.

Have you written a letter to your country's VW organisation stressing the safety issue?

Also it should be documented that all information regarding your issue with your local agent and all material be kept.
Do not do anything unless it is in writing and keep copies of all material and all replies.

This kind of problem is simply "not acceptabe"! FULL STOP!!

Really attack this from the safety point of view, not as a simple vehicle problem and don't accept anything less than the problem being correctly identified and properly fixed.

To get the ball really rolling you could send a properly worded letter to the VW company in Germany as a last resort.

Fumes in vehicles proliferate, especially if the air system is set to "recirc" so they can accumulate incredibly. 
I feel you are dealing with idiots!

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

GM and Ford have "zone offices" which one can contact if the local dealer does not resolve a problem...I would assume VW has something similar. Check the back of your owners manual for information about resolving complaints.


----------



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

Big thanks for both replies! I will try both suggestions- and I appreciate the stress of the safety issue. I know it will not be easy to resolve the issue, but we are determined for something! All the documentation from VW will not properly acknowledge any odor. The dealership handed it over to a corporate VW rep, and I asked him to drive the car for a week- it's quite obvious he did not do that- and the mileage noted shows that even more. I agree- it is dangerous.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Jenny...check http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/ and enter your car...if you still have no luck and are in the US, contact the NHTSA directly. I think they may be very interested in the problems you've had.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon jennyt, well simply from your mention of the odour causing a headache immediately implies your sensory perception is being affected, and anything that creates this effect is naturally producing a body signal suggesting that there is a problem and will likely over time produce a definite allergic kind of increased sensitivity effect that is accompanied by a dopiness of lethargic effect that will have direct effect on your driving awareness and therefore is a safety problem simply from that aspect.

The fact that you are sensing any fumes of any description within the cab is not acceptable.

You mention that the seats have not been involved with any chemical cleaners etc, precludes that possibility, the carpets are another item that needs consideration and if no substance has been involved that might create any reaction in the carpet binder, cleaning agents etc., then that is also precluded.

So you mention of fuel odour sounds pretty definite and usually the first sensed smell is most accurate because you would acclimatise yourself to the situation.

So anyone else that might give an opinion as a non-involved open minded person that has not previously been in the vehicle would be interesting to make any observation and comment.

Did these agents inspect the fuel tank venting tube that normally would connect near the fuel filler point on the inside of the vehicle? (if it has one it would be on the inside area of the filler neck, it's purpose is to stop fluid lock during filling) 

I can't think of anything else that might directly be possible.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been on the internet all day- reading a lot about issues with "interiors" of VWs. Nobody seems to have been given any resolutions.

Nothing has ever been spilled on the leather or the carpets of my car. I have pretty much always detailed it myself, because I had low-profile rims put on the car and they do not do well at the car wash. I have only ever wiped the leather and vacuumed the rugs. And the odd thing is that it started suddenly.

I immediately recognized it as fuel- a friend said a chemical- my husband said the same. At my first visit to the dealership for this issue, the service rep also thought "fuel". They said they pressure tested everything, and had the back seat out (whatever that means), but everything was fine with the testing. They had the car for 3 days. The second time I brought it in, I had others get in the car, and they all said it smelled like "something", but they did not know what. That's when they turned me to the VW corporate rep- the dealership service rep told me he could no longer work on my car because I was not "paying" for service- I was under warranty!

Third and final visit, I left the car for 2 weeks- I told them to drive it for as long I was gone. The mileage "in and out" was the same, so they never drove it. They said it is the leather, and not a manufacturer's defect and I must have spilled something.

As I mentioned, on the second visit for this issue, they did change the air filter and flush the air system, and it seemed to be better for a short time. The air filter REEKED of the exact chemical smell in the car! 

I asked the service rep about the foam under the leather. That's when he told me he had the back seat out the first time. I said I had never spilled anything on the leather, but if that is their diagnosis, what do they recommend for treating the problem since we cannot even drive the car. Nothing. He said if we are not driving it, we should trade the lease.

It's really all pathetic. 

I know I can write directly to the president of VW- only via old fashioned snail mail- so I will do that. I will also look into other local techs who might help diagnosis the problem!

In the meantime, the car sits as much as possible, and our Chevy Tahoe takes good care of us!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon jennyt, that whole thing is ridiculous, the suggestion that others smelt fuel kind of suggests that is exactly what it is!

Your mention of the airfilter smelling strongly sounds odd, it really shouldn't have any contaminant smell much at all.

Is this airfilter located forward of the airbox, remote from the engine manifolding?

If that were the case it almost sounds as if it may be some kind of sabotage or situation where something was being sprayed into both the engine air ducting and the cabin air ducting.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

No sabotage... we figure that whatever the odor is, it is being absorbed into the air filter and it then becomes saturated with the smell... an in turn, comes out strongly though the a/c vents. Even if it is bad carpet/foam/leather... the odor seems to absorb into that filter. It seems this is a constant VW issue, which explains why the driver from the dealership said "off the record" that this was not the first time he heard of this problem!
Thank you kindly.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening jennyt, sorry to sound dumb, but which airfilter is this you are mentioning?

My understanding was that cabin air came directly into the cab and engine air had the filter on it.

Do you have a filter on your incab air from the air intake at the front? (as well?)

If so where in the vehicle is it located?

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

The air filter, as far as I know is located behind the area of the glove compartment. The vehicle is in the states, and was kept in my garage... now I could care less about it being the in the garage! There has never been any fluid seen under where it is parked. I have had the car since April '05, and it has only 23400 miles on it.

Interestingly, I have been talking to lots of people about this problem, as well as some other forums and good ol' google. I have found several sites that state other VW owners having a problem with cars smelling of fumes. I found a great guy to detail my car, and he called his mechanic, who told him this is a LONG going problem with all VW's but the dealerships push people away, telling them they spilled something or it is the leather. I think I have found the root, now it's taking action for a resolution- which I KNOW will not be easy. The problem seems to be a chemical coming off the engine and dripping through the manifold (sorry, I'm no mechanic)... it goes under the carpets/floorboards and sits and creates this smell. It's hard to prove, and the process of repair is outstandingly high for VW, so they take no recognition of it. Apparently, people give up on lawsuits and other pursuits because of the time/energy/costs involved. This mechanic said he has known of others letting their cars sit in the driveway for well over a year, until their leases expire- which is basically what we have been doing. I am now pursuing "Lemon Law Attorneys" as well as having filed a formal complaint with NHTSA, thanks to the "Midnight Techs" recommendation. If others do the same for the VW issue, it would be helpful. This is the site that helps determine and mandate safety recalls. The dealership also assured me they would drive my car for a week while I was away, but the paperwork from them shows the same mileage for bringing it in, as when it went out. Pretty sad that they are so good at lying. This was not even the dealership, but the "Corporate VW Representative" for the area. Obviously, he knows the problem, and knew his "diagnosis". I will be sure to post updates!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning jennyt, well if there was any possibility of anything entering the cab from the engine compartment that would be unnacceptable, especially if it were a fluid!

The airconditioning system is likely using a propane kind of gas that could have some effect if it were leaking, but it would dissipate pretty quickly and the aircon would cease to operate in short order.

I will ask one of the VW people here when I get a chance to see what they might know.

I do feel this is a real safety issue and that is the key to getting some resolution.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## 89camaro (Nov 4, 2007)

a possible cause is the engine running too rich causing some fuel to leak out into the engine bay. now im not saying the car will catch fire but if this is the case it can. again im not saying this is the cause. it could also be a small leak in the exhaust system. so when the car wuns rich there is excess fuel somewhere and due to the driving of the car and airflow as well as whether or not the hvac controls are sent on exterior air intake or interior recirculate you can get a wiff of the gas.

everyone is sensitive to different smells as well as their likes and dislikes and the severity of said sensitivity.
i know on my car i have cracked exaust pipes mear the enging so when i give it hard gas i get a wiff of the exaust although i do enjoy that smell but im really strange and my car is old so it has a special smell..
anyway if this is really bothering you raise holy hell. a car on a lease is usually covered by a warrenty for the duration of said lease. and gas smell of any kind in a car baring exterior of the car while filling it up with the gas cap off is a serious safety hazard. companies are required to fix any fuel leakes for 2 reasons: risk of fire and environmental hazard. make them fix your acar and odnt stop harrassing them til they do.


----------



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

The VW dealership did do testing on the engine cover, leakes at injectors and seals, and fuel delivery system- per the paperwork. No leaks found- they said they "pressure tested" everything. They admitted that the 3 days spent on my car "cost" them, and they could not use their manpower to determine anything else. That was on visit #1. Visit #2, they changed the air filter and flushed the air system- the smell dissipated, but came back with a vengeance. Visit #3, they were supposed to drive my car for a week, but never drove one mile, and just wrote it off as "there is a leather conditioner smell that is coming from the leather on the seats." BS! They will do nothing more- it will obviously be a battle.

As for the smell, it is really bad- I know the nostalgic smell of older cars- but this is far from pleasant! 

Supposedly it is some coolant in the engine that leaks on SOME VW's below the floorboards, and it is hard to prove, and impossible to fix. Apparently, lots of mechanics have heard of this, but cannot fix it.


----------



## 89camaro (Nov 4, 2007)

have you tried a different dealership. a lot of dealerships companies that own their dealerships have a "flag ship sore" id try to find that one or just try other dealerships and keep hasselign them til they do something. if your on a lease and have followed the repair schedule find a loop hole in it that allows you to return the car cause you are not satisfied. technically if you are not satisfied with services rendered or products purchase you dont have to pay for them. or at least that is my understanding. you could try contacting a lawyer. they usually give free consultations. i dont know who you work for. but big box cpompanies like walmart,target,the helldepot have programs in place wher eyou call a 1800 number that gives you access to life services. like counselors,lawers etc. i would assume other companies would have one aswell. through these programs you usually get a 30 min free conSult and 20% off services rendered.

good luck if i think of other things ill let you know.
but its way past the time i needed to go to bed. i work early. i just got really into helping people as best i can i havent used my auto knowledge for a while except on my car. ive been mainly messing with computers as my new calling.

good luck let me know how it works out.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

im not sure if someone mentioned this already, but, i believe VW is having some fire problems with their jettas... sorry, the first site i found was an attorny...


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

here is a better link... seem more reliable source.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning jennyt, I called Volkswagon Australia and asked about this problem and they said they would call me back.

They have not called back for several days.

I think it may be better to learn not to become involved with any future item from that manufacturer, they obviously appear to be somewhat remote if you have a problem.

The old story, "if it is so good, how come it doesn't work properly"!

Funny thing was that a client just asked me what kind of car might be suggested as a suitable replacement for his current one.

The reply was "anything apart from a VW product."

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jennyt (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you- I will continue to keep you updated. VW is awful in my opinion, and you are so right. No more VW products ever, and no good words from my mouth about them. When people comment on how "hot" my car looks (since I have cool rims), I tell them I hate the car with a passion. 

My husband removed the air filter today, and the smell subsided. It's obvious that the smell saturates the filter and comes through the a/c. That filter was changed less than 2 months ago. Unreal.

VW will not call me back- I asked for the phone number of the "corporate rep"'s superior- but no returned call.

When I told the "lowest guy on the totem pole" that we are not even driving the vehicle, and I was going to figure out the best way to get rid of it, he asked what kind of car we would get. I said an Acura or a Honda- his response: "...those cars will not break on you..." When I called to come in the very first time, they had over a week's wait on service appointments (mine was considered an emergency since it smelled like fuel). A week of full appointments for VW, and I have walked into the Chevy dealership with our Tahoe on the same day- out the same day. Definitely says something.

I think this case will go nowhere, but still does not hurt to get the word out!

Thanks for your help from Australia!!! :wave:


----------



## Jader (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's my advice. Put a new cabin air filter in it and set the heater/AC system on RECIRC and just drive the thing. Get your moneys worth out of the lease. 

the recirc button usually has a little arrow on it that goes one way and turns back the other way. 

When the heater/AC is on FRESH it draws air in from the front cowl which on some models can pick up air from the engine area. 

When the system is on RECIRC it draws air from within the cabin and recirculates it, so crack the back windows or something to get some fresh air. 

If it's still fuming then it's a hella poor design that would somehow allow fuel vapors into the heater/AC system. 

Factory dealerships are set up like this

District (parts of a state)
Zone (several states)
National (USA)
World Headquarters

different dealers usually have different levels of competence and care. You might try calling around to see if any other dealers have figured out the problem.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi all, I used to own a '73 VW 412. (Yea I know no one has ever heard of one.) Back then VW had some type of pre-heater that used fuel from the tank. I'm sure, due to safety they don't do this any more, but I have not owned a VW since. 

BTW this is a 412:


----------

